
AngularJS Cheat Sheet - olalonde
http://www.cheatography.com/proloser/cheat-sheets/angularjs/
======
garysweaver
Great to have stuff like this! If Dean is reading, one suggestion might be to
add the version(s) of AngularJS it is describing at the top rather than just
the last modified date at the bottom of the doc.

~~~
ProLoser
It's describing whatever version was out when I last worked on it because
cheatography sucks and I am lazy. If you're on OSX:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dash-docs-
snippets/id4580348...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dash-docs-
snippets/id458034879?mt=12) is a much better resource. I have also been trying
to relocate my old Tips-N-Tricks article to
<https://github.com/angular/angular.js/wiki/FAQ> after I decided AngularUI
should probably not schism the docs.

------
jasallen
I use this on a regular basis, its great. It's not full documentation, it's a
quick reference "cheat sheet" and perfect for it. (I have no affiliation with
ProLoser)

I'd love to hear what BrianPetro is talking about beyond a fly-by cheap shot
and group advert.

------
BrianPetro
This cheat sheet has been around a while and did not make the quality cut to
be posted here => <http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Angular-Developers-4896676>

~~~
Kiro
What do you mean?

~~~
BrianPetro
That probably is not the most constructive comment on my behalf. I have posted
AngularJS resources, which I have deemed more useful than the cheat sheet, at
the above link.

~~~
novaleaf
something tells me your sense of "useful" is a bit skewed away from beginners
if you don't consider a cheat sheet like this useful.

also, the aprox 127 upvotes for OP shows maybe you should reconsider

~~~
BrianPetro
I can't argue with that. Now posted in the said group =>
[http://www.linkedin.com/groups/AngularJS-Cheat-
Sheet-4896676...](http://www.linkedin.com/groups/AngularJS-Cheat-
Sheet-4896676.S.242247004)

------
lukifer
This is incredibly useful. Thanks!

------
FrejNorling
Thanks! Very useful.

------
camus
Awesome work dude ! thanks. and yes adding the version at the top would be
usefull.

